# Furniture Creation time from 3 minutes to 6 hours??



## Fjoora (Nov 21, 2017)

So, I've been creating furniture all day, and the most recent piece I put in to order went from 3 minutes per piece to 6 hours. What gives? Does it just become that after a certain period of time, or is it a daily thing?


----------



## Kishadi (Nov 21, 2017)

Hey, I think I added you! I'm Liv! And, I think it seems like it depends on the items, I noticed it too. I accidentally started two items at once, a six hour and a five hour. It really sucks, but i have no clue why.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 21, 2017)

I think it had to do with the tiers of furniture


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 21, 2017)

It depends on the furniture. Not all furniture does this, nor is is random.


----------



## Chicha (Nov 21, 2017)

Yeah, as others are saying, it's definitely dependent on the furniture. The higher you level up, the longer it takes to craft furniture unfortunately. I recommend crafting something before going to sleep like a big upgrade or something.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 21, 2017)

Its most definitely a moment where you rely on leaf tickets more than you ever did.


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2017)

It's how the game works, they suck you in by playing easy at the start, then play hard ball to try get you to spend real money


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 21, 2017)

There are furniture pieces that take 24 hours to complete. Don't waste leaf tickets. Just be patient. There's no hurry in this game.


----------



## kayleee (Nov 21, 2017)

Yeah eventually some amenities take like 48+ hours what gives


----------



## Bcat (Nov 21, 2017)

tolisamarie said:


> There are furniture pieces that take 24 hours to complete. Don't waste leaf tickets. Just be patient. There's no hurry in this game.



I have no patience for people who have patience


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 21, 2017)

You shouldn't squander your riches on an app that isn't important in life. You can survive those hours. And besides, waste your leaf tickets on more storage, not less time.


----------



## Fjoora (Nov 21, 2017)

Ah, gotcha. I'll have to pay more attention when putting in work orders from now on. Thanks everybody!


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 21, 2017)

kayleee said:


> Yeah eventually some amenities take like 48+ hours what gives



The tier 3 amenities take 72 hours each. I've finished the pool, the carousel will be done tomorrow, then I have 2 more (rock stage and treehouse), so it will be 7 days from today before I have all 4 built.

I've never used leaf tickets to speed up anything except the 1 ticket I had to use to complete the stretch goal.

If you don't have patience, this isn't the game for you unless you want to spend hundreds of dollars!!


----------



## watercolorwish (Nov 22, 2017)

the playground spinny thing took almost a whole day if i remember correctly. so dumb


----------



## Chicha (Nov 22, 2017)

the amount of time it takes to build amenities and stuff doesn't surprise me much. We had to wait a day for PWPs in New Leaf so this isn't that different. If anything, it'll encourage people to check in once a day at least. Patience is a virtue. 

But really though, save your leaf tickets for later on.


----------



## Dede (Nov 22, 2017)

This game is meant to be taken slowly. Play just a bit at a time. If you rush it, you'll run out of things to do fairly quickly.
And like the others have said, don't spend leaf tickets on speeding up furniture completion. I log on in between breaks and my furniture is often finished before I know it, or if not, I know that it will be finished the next time I log on.


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 22, 2017)

It depends on the item, I think. Most items I craft take about 3 mins but the drum set took me 4 hours or something like that.


----------



## Rarr01 (Nov 22, 2017)

As others have said, they cost more hours as you level up. It doesn't bother me as much as it would in other apps though, because any animal crossing game is all about waiting- shop upgrades, PWP's, new villagers moving in...


----------



## Garrett (Nov 22, 2017)

Just an idea, but it might possibly be that common items from Timmy & Tommy's are quicker, but Welcome Amiibo RV items are longer. 

Not that I've done a scientific study and spreadsheets or anything...


----------



## Bcat (Nov 22, 2017)

It’ll show you how long they take to build on the order page


----------

